# Yard Haunt going 3D.



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey everybody, its Ryan. Our yard haunt has been operating for its eighth consecutive year. This year we are thinking about either doing the whole haunt in 3D or doing half the haunt as a 3D clown theme. We think this will pull many people, as we are attempting 2 weekends of operation this year. Do you guys have any input on this idea? I'd appreciate some feedback. Thanks- Ryan Thierauf.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've never been to one, but they look pretty wild. Are you talking about a display for 3D glasses?


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

austenandrews said:


> I've never been to one, but they look pretty wild. Are you talking about a display for 3D glasses?


Yes, using the chromadepth 3D glasses with fluorescent painting under black lights. Hoping it gets a good response!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I went to one Halloween, last year in Salem Mass. It was incredible. If you can duplicate even a tiny bit of what they did, prepare to amaze your TOTs.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

I've been to a handful of Chroma-depth 3D Haunts, be sure to make one with comic book style photos on photoshop. Also, I've come to the conclusion that all the haunts who used airbrushing seem to come out insanely intense, where standard tempera paint loses a bit of dimension, not much, but some. Blue in the back, Red in your retinas! (dorky little saying for the best depth of color use)


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Its going to be quite a project, but worth it in the end! Working on building panels and testing paint schemes as we speak.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Once you get the painting concept down, even a first timer can get really cool results. Terra taught herself how to do it and did an awesome 3D haunt right out of the gate.


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks Rev! Been doing a 1/2 3D haunt for the last two years and this year will be going full 3D. It depends on how much help you have in your haunts if you want to go half or full. If you go half, you need someone halfway to either collect the glasses or tell them to put them on (or pass out the glasses). Because it's just hubby and I in there, wanted to try freeing ourselves up this year. So, hubby will be giving them the glasses when they enter and then I'll be free to roam and scare the little darlings. To collect them, there will be a barrel outside. Surprisingly I've found that the kids automatically put them in there. Maybe from 3D movie training.

Here's a set of tutorial videos I made to show how to do this. Rev, is right, I basically had to teach myself because there's such little info out there on ChromaDepth. Which is a shame because I think it's a perfect effect for a home haunt. You get a younger audience naturally with home haunts.

By the way, if you want to see the effect while watching these videos, grab a pair of the Crayola 3D glasses they sell in the toy/crafts section. Those are ChromaDepth glasses. Anyways, here's the videos. Three parts: Painting, Building wall panels and Designing.
















Here you can see the completed haunt on Halloween:


----------

